# My 29g. New fish! [Warning lots of Pics]



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

Some pics of my German Ram. His name is Joshua..

















One of my Kuhli Loaches. So Cute!!








Some more of my Ram.



































One of my brand new bushy nose plecos.








Some more of my ram. lol.


























some of most of the tank.

















Another of the ram.. hes a ham.








and this is another of one of my Bushynoses. hes really friendly


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

Joshua
























The BN.. he needs a name..








BFFs!! lmao.
























Hes hiding.
















i dont know why i like this blurry pic but i do..








& last one for now.










& tysm for the BNs John!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

That's a beautiful ram!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

name the bushy nose hank


----------



## Ocellaris><>! (Jul 8, 2008)

thats a great looking tank and fish. name da BN Mr.Wiskers lol


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

great pics... I have 2 rams as well and they are very nice fish. Very receptive compared to my other fish.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah i love joshua. there are 2 juvies in the tank and are just as friendly. 

& how about Mr. Hank!!! lol!

& thanks for the comments


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Great pics. You wouldn't happen to have any shots of your RAM would you??? LOL J/K
Joshua is gorgeous! I love his colors and he must be a ham for you to get that many good pics of him. I like the BN too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Joshua is so beautiful (or handsome?!)!  Great name too!

That BN is awesome looking too!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks guys. all the BN's are curtosy of john. i love them.
& yeah i got a little camerahappy. im hoping that i get a spawn out of them.

all the tank needs is a carpeting plant.. or for my java moss to grow all over... i think it would be awesome. then mayb i can keep some of my rasboras babies alive. if it does grow all over i think i'll get some cherry shrimp too.


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

Haha you must really like him! He is quite photogenic too!


----------



## Mal (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww...I love Rams!


----------

